# Starci lontano



## Olya34

Buongiorno a tutti!

Vorrei chiedere il vostro parere su un costrutto che mi sembra strano.
"Starci lontano".
Perché si usa la particella "ci" e non "ne"?
So che la particella "ci" sostituisce un complemento retto dalle preposizioni "a", "in" o "su"  ("a lui", "su ciò", etc.). Quando invece si deve sostituire un complemento retto dalle preposizioni "di" o "da" la particella da usare è "ne". Siccome si dice "Stare lontano da qualcosa", "Stare lontano da qualcuno" mi sembra corretto dire "starne lontano".
E intanto ho trovato degli esempi che non riesco proprio a capire.

Un esempio tratto da "Ciò che inferno non è" di Alessandro d’Avenia:
"È troppo pericoloso. Lascia perdere, Federico. Quella è gente che è meglio *starci lontano*. Te lo dico da amico".
E molti altri su Internet.
"Meduse? Meglio *starci lontano*" (il titolo di un articolo).
"Per chi nasce sul mare *starci lontano* è un sacrificio ti manca come ti può mancare un familiare..."
Infatti Google mi trova 27 200 risultati per "starci lontano" (tra virgolette) e 34 000 risultati per "starne lontano" (tra virgolette), risultati sostanzialmente equiparabili.
Ma non dovrebbe essere un sostituto per "stare lontano DAL mare / DALLE meduse / DA quella gente", cioè "starNE lontano"?

Vi sarei grata se poteste chiarirmi il dubbio!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olya34 said:


> Siccome si dice "Stare lontano da qualcosa", "Stare lontano da qualcuno" mi sembra corretto dire "starne lontano


Anche a me (ma "starne lontani" per un uso impersonale). Tuttavia gli esempi che hai citato fanno parte di uno stile colloquiale che siamo costretti a tollerare, possibilmente senza imitarlo.


----------



## bearded

Salve Olya
Nell'uso della particella pronominale 'ci' io distinguerei la lingua standard da quella colloquiale e anche da quella  con influenze dialettali:

Nella lingua standard, dopo ''stare lontano'' ci vuole 'da' - e quindi il pronome di 3a persona è 'ne', proprio come hai scritto tu ('starne lontano').

Nella lingua colloquiale esistono tuttavia forme ormai comunissime come ''stammi lontano, stagli lontano...'' laddove i pronomi sono al dativo (complemento di termine), come se si dicesse 'stare lontano a..'.  In questo registro, ''starci lontano'' vuol dire ''stare lontano da noi'' (ad es. _Siamo contagiosi: per te è meglio starci lontano - perciò stacci lontano!_).

Nel tuo esempio, ''starci lontano'' (al posto di ''starne lontano'') appartiene alla lingua influenzata dal dialetto: non solo quel 'ci' è un dativo, ma è dialettalmente (erroneamente per lo standard) riferito alla terza persona (stare lontano da 'quella gente'). Ovviamente certi autori adottano questo registro per ragioni di stile.
Nell'italiano 'dialettale' (specie di certe regioni settentrionali) sono diffuse forme come ''ci ho detto/ci ho dato'' al posto di ''gli ho detto/ho detto loro'', e ''gli ho dato/ho dato loro''). Queste forme sono dovute a traduzioni dal dialetto, e usate prevalentemente da persone dialettofone e che quindi 'pensano' in dialetti che non distinguono 'gli' da 'ci' - neppure con 'ci' avverbio di luogo (ad es. nel dialetto bolognese c'è un _i _per entrambe le particelle, nei dialetti veneti un _ghe..._:   bol. _a i ho détt = gli ho detto, a i san stè = ci sono stato, _ven. _mi ghe do = gli do, mi ghe vado/vago = ci vado.  _

Chiedo scusa per la lunga spiegazione! Spero che almeno sia abbastanza chiara.


----------



## Starless74

Per completezza, aggiungerei che nell'esempio n.1 (D'Avenio) la frase è anche errata sul piano sintattico; anche questo, ovviamente, per scelta stilistica.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> la frase è anche errata sul piano sintattico


----------



## Olya34

Grazie mille per le tutte risposte!
E un grazie speciale a *bearded*! La Sua spiegazione è molto utile, chiara e interessantissima!
Quanto al plurale degli aggettivi per le forme impersonali, me ne sono dimenticata, Cercherò di tenerlo a mente per le prossime volte.


----------



## bearded

Olya34 said:


> E un grazie speciale a *bearded*!


Non c'è di che!


----------



## lorenzos

Olya34 said:


> "ci" sostituisce un complemento retto dalle preposizioni "a", "in" o "su" ("a lui", "su ciò", etc.). Quando invece si deve sostituire un complemento retto dalle preposizioni "di" o "da" la particella da usare è "ne".


Mi pare che la questione sia un po' più complessa:
_Io da lui non voglio tornare = Non ci voglio tornare_​_Da lui si mangia bene = Ci si mangia bene._​Comunque, nel Grande Dizionario della Lingua Italiana troviamo:


> _*Ci*, avv. [...] Di  luogo:  qui,  in questo  luogo  (con  i  verbi  di  stato);  lì,  in  quel luogo; *da  questo posto,  da  quel  luogo*;  per questo,  per  quel  luogo  (con i  verbi  di  moto).[_/Quote]


----------



## bearded

Lorenzos: 





> *da  questo posto,  da  quel  luogo*


Come unico esempio di 'ci' avverbio di 'moto da luogo' o 'distanza'  lo stesso Dizionario (se ho letto bene) cita il Boccaccio: _Il popol di Firenze, poi che Giano ci fu cacciato.. _Però mi sembra che un uso - forse raro - del XIV secolo non costituisca un esempio determinante per l'uso di oggi.
L'espressione OP ('starci lontano' nel senso di 'stare lontano da lei') secondo me è proprio scorretta - e ha un 'sapore' dialettale.
Anche nel Treccani ('ci come avverbio di luogo') non c'è traccia di quel significato nell'italiano standard di oggi:


> Può essere un avverbio di ➔luogo.
> • Quando si intende nel significato di ‘qui, in questo luogo; lì, in quel luogo’ (con verbi di stato o di moto)


CI in "La grammatica italiana"


----------



## lorenzos

Vediamo allora il Vocabolario degli Accademici della Crusca


----------



## bearded

Diciamo che [ci=da questo/quel luogo] si è usato in secoli passati (vedi esempi): Medio Evo, Rinascimento..
Ma tu,lorenzos, in quanto italiano moderno, diresti davvero ''mi ci allontano'' invece di ''me ne allontano''?

Comunque forse siamo 'fuori tema' in quanto il 'ci' dell'OP vorrebbe essere un pronome personale (da essa/da lei) e per di più di terza persona, e non un avverbio di luogo.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> diresti davvero ''mi ci allontano'' invece di ''me ne allontano''?


 Boh! Ma non lo sento tanto lontano, tu invece ti ci tieni alla larga.
- Guarda che ti ci tieni lontano dà su google quasi il decuplo dei risultati di te ne tieni lontano


----------



## Mary49

"ti ci tieni lontano"  =  circa 22 risultati
"te ne tieni lontano" = circa 38 risultati


----------



## lorenzos

Mary49 said:


> "ti ci tieni lontano" = circa 22 risultati
> "te ne tieni lontano" = circa 38 risultati


Oddio. abbiamo due google diversi?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Potrei sembrare un po' _snob,_ ma tutti questi riferimenti ai risultati di Google per me vogliono dire ben poco, visto che circa il 30% degli italiani non è in grado di comprendere un testo di media difficoltà.  Dati _Ocse. _
Tra l'altro, il dato cresce e non di poco, secondo altre statistiche, arrivando a sfiorare il 60/70%


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Guarda che ti ci tieni lontano dà su google...


Io mi riferivo veramente ad ''allontanarsene/allontanarcisi''.... non a 'tenersi lontano':


bearded said:


> diresti davvero ''mi ci allontano'' invece di ''me ne allontano''?



Google Ngram Viewer (allontanarcisi: 'non trovato').


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> Oddio. abbiamo due google diversi?
> View attachment 41562View attachment 41563


No, per vedere i risultati reali bisogna andare all'ultima pagina della ricerca.


----------



## bearded

OP:  ''Quella è gente che è meglio star*ci* lontano''
La discussione verte sui pronomi personali: perché abbiamo finito col concentrarci sugli avverbi di luogo (#11, seconda parte))?


----------



## lorenzos

Bearded, perché sono pronomi personali usati come avverbi di luogo.
Tu useresti "_ci si allontanava_" o "_ce ne allontanavamo_"? 
So già la risposta ma google la dà perdente uno a mille (stavolta ho seguito la dritta di Mary, che ringrazio).


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Tu useresti "_ci si allontanava_" o "_ce ne allontanavamo_"?


''Ci si allontanava'' significa solo ''ci allontanavamo'': manca il 'ne' (da quel luogo).
Il paragone va fatto tra _ci se ne allontanava _e _ce ne allontanavamo.
Google Ngram Viewer _(ci se ne allontanava: non trovato).

<pronomi personali usati come avverbi di luogo> Potrebbe essere anche il contrario.
Etimologia : ci

Tu sembri credere che in ''ci si allontanava'' quel 'ci' significhi 'da quel luogo'.  Invece è solo una forma impersonale di riflessivo (perché non si può dire 'si si allontanava') usata invece della Ia persona plurale - specialmente in Toscana (_mentre (noi) ci si allontanava_..)


----------



## lorenzos

Hai ragione, chiedo scusa: _ci si allontanava_ non è lo stesso di _ci si mangiava_. Pensavo a qualcosa come _ci si andava via..._
Riguardo gli avverbi, guarda che lo dice la Treccani:
• In alcuni contesti, svolgono la funzione di avverbi di luogo anche i ➔pronomi personali atoni ci, vi e ne 
(non sono esperto di etimologia ma ho letto che il Pianigiani è datato e non sempre affidabile)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> guarda che lo dice la Treccani


A quanto pare, Treccani qualche volta si contraddice. Ecco qual è l'origine della_ particella  pronominale_ 'ci':


> Lat. tardo hīce per hīc «qui»


(CI:  etimologia nel Vocabolario Treccani)

(Eventualmente apriamo un altro thread sull'etimologia, dato che qui siamo un po'  'fuori tema')


----------

